# template help please



## Larry DK (Jun 3, 2012)

i am attempting to pattern cut various shapes, which isnt an issue....yet. My problem is making the same cut about a half inch away to form a platter or tray, they say to cut the interior use a compass and trace the half inch and bandsaw it out....im not that steady or patient...how can i make a template to zip around the outside and get the same half inch all the way around?


----------



## olliecooper (Jul 18, 2013)

*try something like this*

I believe these are referred to as scribing wheels. I have seen cheaper ones, but I can't find them right know. You could also go to a craft store and purchase various small wooden wheels for toys. Then drill the axle hole to fit your pencil.

I can't post links
Go to Am*zon, search for Perfect Butt Profile Scriber.


----------



## Cordyline (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for tip olliecooper; I found lots of further info on youtube


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Didn't understand what you wanted to do at first. I'd just drill a hole for the pencil in a piece of wood, then cut a point, sanding it down to be precise. Then just use that to get the half inch, or whatever size. Or use a compass.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Larry, you do not say if the 'shapes' are regular or irregular...

If they are regular shapes such as bowls, dishes or small trays, look for some of the 'beginners' series by Harrysin.

Harry uses a "plug" with a guide bushing to cut the outer walls.


----------



## TarterWoodworking (Mar 12, 2014)

how about using a hole saw and simply sanding the cutout piece till its smooth and use it like olliecooper said.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Larry, I've made multiple routed bowls over the past couple of years and you will either need to bandsaw or scrollsaw the bowl out or, make your own template 1/2 in larger than the original template. My scrollsaw will give a much smoother cut than my bandsaw if the bowl depth is less than 2 inches. I need to add I have never made a template for this purpose.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Larry DK said:


> i am attempting to pattern cut various shapes, which isnt an issue....yet. My problem is making the same cut about a half inch away to form a platter or tray, they say to cut the interior use a compass and trace the half inch and bandsaw it out....im not that steady or patient...how can i make a template to zip around the outside and get the same half inch all the way around?


This project may give you some ideas.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

If Larry's bowl/tray is like mine, they have an irregular shape. I have made a bat bowl for Halloween and a Christmas tree bowl.


----------



## slavatarion (Jan 6, 2015)

*looking*

free patterns anyone ?


----------

